
LibGyro – Low-Level Multimedia API - libGyro
https://github.com/libgyro/libGyro
======
lucasvr_br
I have browsed the source code and the project's commit messages, but frankly
it didn't leave a good impression on me with so much cursing and swearing in
the logs. It would help to have an actual README file in place too - the one
on Github is empty. Which architectures besides the DreamCast (mentioned in
some of the commit logs) are targeted by this implementation?

~~~
gyrovorbis
Almost like... this was a private repository that was literally just stolen. A
DCMA complaint has been filed. This man literally stole my own work of several
years, which wasn't even ready to go open source, and decided to take credit
for it.

------
gyrovorbis
This is my work that I've been working on the last several years. I was not
ready to release it open source, and this idiot just proceeded to steal it
from an internal repository and POST IT UNDER HIS OWN NAME WITH ALL OF HIS
PERSONAL INFORMATION.

------
fao_
There's no information, not even a link to the documentation, so I don't see
how this compares with SDL or anything in the same space. I don't know how to
map this on to existing knowledge, sorry.

~~~
eggy
I started here: [http://elysianshadows.com/updates/libgyro-
library/](http://elysianshadows.com/updates/libgyro-library/)

It is a low-level library to allow the porting of their game to many
platforms.

~~~
fao_
That would probably be a better link to post to Hacker News then?

~~~
gyrovorbis
This is an internal library for the kickstarted game Elysian Shadows that was
not yet ready to go open source. He's plagiarized it... and used his real
account with all of his contact information... oooopsies!

